# Students Building a Homemade LEKO / SPOTLIGHT



## mccheese (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a group of 7th graders that are looking to build a scale model of a LEKO / Spotlight. This will be much smaller that a true Leko, but they are hoping for the same functionality ( crisp edges with adjustable shape to the spot ). They will be using this on a fairly short scale of around 25-30 feet at a max range. I have been looking for specs, etc but really can only find some drawings, etc.

They were hoping to be able to use an LED flashlight as the light source as it already has the parabolic element, but I'm not sure if that will suffice. Also not sure how to find the focal point distance needed for the gate. We have a set of plano-convex lenses to use that we had from a old science teacher. According to the label on the box, they are 50 mm plano-convex lenses with a 200 mm focal point.

I'm no expert on this stuff, so definitely learning as I go along with the kids.

Any advice or places to find good specs would be great!


----------



## KeyGrip (May 26, 2013)

Hello Mccheese! Cool sounding project; I hope this isn't too late. To replicate a true Leko you will want to start with an ellipsoidal reflector rather than a parabolic. The basic layout of an ellipsoidal reflector spotlight like the Leko or Source4 is pretty basic

http://i.imgur.com/4p4tsbS.gif

The trickiest part is aligning everything and that just takes trial and error. I am also not sure how the emission pattern of an led will work out with the reflector shape as most ERSs use incandescent sources. LED lekos are pretty new to the market and I'm not sure how their optics work. 

A few more diagrams I ran across that show the basic idea:

http://i.imgur.com/cCGBlvb.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/SdUBe7u.jpg

Hope this helps!


----------



## TerryLewis (Mar 3, 2020)

mccheese said:


> _Re: Students Building a Homemade LEKO / SPOTLIGHT as a part of the course to do my homework for me tasks_
> I have a group of 7th graders that are looking to build a scale model of a LEKO / Spotlight. This will be much smaller that a true Leko, but they are hoping for the same functionality ( crisp edges with adjustable shape to the spot ). They will be using this on a fairly short scale of around 25-30 feet at a max range. I have been looking for specs, etc but really can only find some drawings, etc.
> 
> They were hoping to be able to use an LED flashlight as the light source as it already has the parabolic element, but I'm not sure if that will suffice. Also not sure how to find the focal point distance needed for the gate. We have a set of plano-convex lenses to use that we had from a old science teacher. According to the label on the box, they are 50 mm plano-convex lenses with a 200 mm focal point.
> ...



Hi, I'm curious about your project results, becuase we're having a workshop in 7 weeks (my idea was to work with Ellipsoidal LED Theatre Light), and my 6th and 7th graders should have at least some examples of similar projects. Could you please tell more about your experience?


----------

